# Virgin Doeling, gives milk.. is this normal?



## Rebbetzin (Oct 12, 2010)

Since we have a doe that refuses to be milked, we decided that we would start very early getting her doeling kid used to the milkstand and being milked from an early age. So after milking the other goats, we stand her on the stand, give her a bit of grain, and "pretend" to milk her.  Only thing is, she is now giving milk! She can give about 1 cup of milk at a time!!  

This is too weird, she is only 4 months old. Still nursing a bit from her mom. 

Anyone else ever heard of this?


----------



## cmjust0 (Oct 12, 2010)

She's what dairy goat people would call a "precocious milker," though I personally think it should be called "immaculate lactation."


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Oct 12, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> "immaculate lactation."


     Thats a good one!!! 

   I must remember that one!!!!  

Too much!!!!  Very Good!!!!!!  Thanks I needed that!!!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 12, 2010)

It can happen with does from very "milky" bloodlines, especially if they are getting stimulated by your handling of their udder. I've even heard of a few bucks from super milking lines that actually started making a little milk after a lot of handling in that area. 

Good idea working with her young, I like to do that with my doe kids too.


----------



## warthog (Oct 12, 2010)

Wow I would never have thought that possible.  You certainly learn something new everyday on this site.


----------



## mistee (Oct 12, 2010)

my friend one time brought a foal home from an auction,, to young to be w/o his momma.. A few days later her mare that had never had a baby started nursing it She nursed the baby for a few months....


----------



## elevan (Oct 12, 2010)

My lab nursed her sister's puppies even though she'd never had a litter.  

There are plenty of documented cases in multiple species (including humans) where stimulation of the mammary glands in the form of nursing/milking will produce milk even in females that have never given birth.


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 12, 2010)

elevan said:
			
		

> My lab nursed her sister's puppies even though she'd never had a litter.
> 
> There are plenty of documented cases in multiple species (including humans) where stimulation of the mammary glands in the form of nursing/milking will produce milk even in females that have never given birth.


Yep. I have a friend who adopted a baby and was actually able to nurse it, even though she hadn't given birth in many years.


----------



## Hollywood Goats (Oct 12, 2010)

Very interesting! I have been "milking" my doeling to get her used to being touched, but I never got any milk!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Oct 13, 2010)

I wouldn't recommend actually trying to milk a doeling.  Getting her on a stand and maybe rubbing or touching her teat area is fine, but actually trying to milk, out a teat is asking for trouble, IMO.  I wouldn't want to risk a chance of a teat getting infected because of a plug getting removed or something.


----------



## jodief100 (Oct 13, 2010)

I have read some recent studies done in humans that show stimulation can produce the hormones to signal the body to start lactating.  I suspect something similar is going on here.


----------



## Calliopia (Oct 13, 2010)

We have a maiden doe that has never been bred and will give a gal+ at milking.  I can't say I recommend milking a maiden just due to my experience.  You might end up with a never dry off doe like mine. 

She was hooked up to a milking machine twice a day for about 3-4 weeks while the previous owner was out of town.  The caretaker milked both goats instead of just the one that was actually in milk.  That was 2 1/2 years ago.


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 13, 2010)

Ariel301 said:
			
		

> It can happen with does from very "milky" bloodlines, especially if they are getting stimulated by your handling of their udder. I've even heard of a few bucks from super milking lines that actually started making a little milk after a lot of handling in that area.
> 
> Good idea working with her young, I like to do that with my doe
> 
> kids too.


She is from a very "productive" line. Her Great Grandmother had 6 kids at once! And was able to nurse them all! Her grandmother is very "milky" gives over a gallon a day.  Her mother on the other hand, we may never know how much she give since she will kick you when you try to touch her udder. Though she loves getting on the milkstand to eat grain!! 

I am not planning on regular "milking" this doeling.  She doesn't belong to me.  Her owner mentioned she actually got milk from her last week.  I was thinking, a couple of drops... but she really made a bit of milk! I was quite amazed.  

Yes, we mammals seem to be able to produce milk at times when it is needed. We are indeed "fearfully and wonderfully made."


----------



## Rebbetzin (Oct 13, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> We have a maiden doe that has never been bred and will give a gal+ at milking.  I can't say I recommend milking a maiden just due to my experience.  You might end up with a never dry off doe like mine.
> 
> She was hooked up to a milking machine twice a day for about 3-4 weeks while the previous owner was out of town.  The caretaker milked both goats instead of just the one that was actually in milk.  That was 2 1/2 years ago.


That is interesting.  I am finding it is not that easy to "dry off" some of these does.  We have one that is due to kid in Jan. and we are trying to dry her off, but at times she is just dripping milk, so we milk her a bit to help her not be uncomfortable.  Trying to milk her every other day, and not milk her out each time. 

They are great for producing milk!


----------



## Ariel301 (Oct 13, 2010)

Rebbetzin said:
			
		

> Ariel301 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Six kids? Incredible. I've never heard of that many at once! She should be a good milker when she freshens for real.


----------

